# Best GPS app for iPhone?



## robin623

Anyone have any experience with any iPhone golf apps?

Also, any apps that have Canadian/Toronto courses mapped out?

Thanks!


----------



## Cajun

I like Golf Logix


----------



## jjordan359

If you are looking for a free one good luck... But my 2 favorites are golfshot and golf Logix like Cajun said. But Golfshot is $30 and GolfLogix is up there to I think. I dont have either but i have been researching and looking around at all of them because im trying to find one that is worth the money and so far those 2 have been the best.


----------



## army0341

The GolfLink app is okay, sometimes. But free


----------



## dk91ls

First, I have a android phone, with that said, I have used Free Caddie for years. I have updated to the pro version for a few additional options. Easy to use and read. GPS is always spot on when I have used it. GoogLix is good, a lot of info on the screen, a huge battery sucker for my devise.
Good luck


----------



## gatrgof

*best golf app*

sky droid is getting great reviews right now, and only $1.99.


----------



## mrtmallen

gatrgof said:


> sky droid is getting great reviews right now, and only $1.99.


You are right it is very good but is second only to Golf Logix no app beats it


----------



## kelzzy

Golf Logix is by far the best for any Iphone app, but sky droid is good as well.


----------

